# trouble finding tv that fits



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

we have the 04 23 rs. 
and the tv area is so small the tv would not fit.
i got this weekend a 13" tv at hhgregg 
for $54.00 with remote. its only 13" high and fits like a glove.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Found one that fits...great. The 25 RSS has a place for 2 Televisions. I carry a 20" with a DVD, and satelite system. Probably overkill, but it's great at night or in bad weather.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One TV here, 13" in the kids bunk house... mind you my wifes new 17" laptop is my DVD machine if we need a movie, but for the most part I stay around the campfire until I'm ready for bed. I only really watch 2-3 channels anymore unless the Oregon Ducks or the KC Chiefs are playing


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I only really watch 2-3 channels anymore unless the Oregon Ducks or the KC Chiefs are playing


For me it's the Spurs.... WooHoo GO SPURS


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

We must be a the last of a dying breed. We don't have TV's when we camp. Seems like it consumes so much of us while at home, so that's where we leave it while camping. Of course, my 9 year old daughter thinks we committing a horrible sin, but she lives with it.







We find other things to do such as riding bikes (electric scooter for me), games, clay projects, reading, etc... We have a toy/project box for my daughter that stays in the camper summer round. Nothing in there can be taken in the house. I usually go the $ store before a trip and find new things to put in there that will surprise her. We also have a very active dog (GR) that loves to be walked and played with. So far it's working.

In about 4 years, when she becomes a teenager, you all can remind me of this post telling me why I don't have a TV while I'm sitting in a mental hospital.








LOL


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We don't take a television as a rule... and camping season starts when the NBA semi's start







so the overlapping time frames. We usually just listen to the games on the radio or have found a pizza/sports spot for game time.

But for kids sitting and watching the tube while camping is an absolute
















In fact we spend very little time inside ...except to sleep


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree with everybody that watching tv or movies while camping seems contradictory. There are times though, if the weathers bad or if it's too cold for a fire or if the bugs just can't be overcome, when it can be nice to have one to watch. Important thing to remember is that a bad day camping still pretty much beats a good day anywhere else.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

TV or no TV, that the question??

Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I say whatever works for you, do it and be happy! I did laugh at the bus owner that pulled in, flipped up his storage compartment door pulled out a chair and began to watch the storage compartment... turns out he had some 36" TV under there. So at least he was officially Outdoors


----------



## Phil (Mar 15, 2004)

We watch very little TV, whether at home or when camping. While camping though, I do enjoy listening to headline news for a few minutes after I get up in the morning, as well as an occassional weather update.


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

PHIL THAT SOUNDS JUST LIKE US. WE DON'T USE THE TV EXCEPT MAYBE LATE AT NITE TO CATCH THE WEATHER SO AS TO PLAN THE NEXT DAYS ACTIVITIES. OVERALL WHATS THE IDEA OF HAVING ANICE TV IN THE CAMPER -----YOU COULD HAVE STAYED AT HOME AND ENJOYED IT. THATS JUST MY THOUGHTS. GET OUT AND ENJOY GOD'S CREATION AROUND US WHERE EVER WE TRAVEL TO 
SEE YA MIKE action


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We watch tv to get the weather and for a little while after the girls go to bed. Other than that, it stays off.

Unless of course the Yankees are playing.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

How can you camp without 7 channels of HBO?

How can you watch "RV TODAY" without a TV?


----------



## JMH712 (Oct 26, 2003)

I found the TV that was "made for" the 21RS. Its the Sharp 15" flat LCD, combined with a cantalever bracket it is SHARP!!!!!!


----------

